# Nice.



## 7point62 (Oct 7, 2009)

_The Language of Medicine_ 8th Edition (Chabner), Chapter 9, _Male Reproductive System,_ page 314...

A full color close-up photograph of a guy's pecker with a gaping red, pus-filled, crater-like chancre the size of a quarter. Is this really necessary? Like a moron can't guess that this is freakin syphilis? 

Guts, I can handle. Blood, shit, puke, snot etc. But festering dick chancres? 

It makes me wonder what the conversation sounded like as the editors of the textbook sat around the conference table discussing what photos to use on page 314...and the mischievous, malicious little chuckles as they passed the syphilis album around...


----------



## Pete S (Oct 7, 2009)

All those medical text books show really extreme stuff in the photos. 
That goes for all diseases. 

I remember a medical terminology book I had one quarter.
It showed a picture of a male genital wart on the very tip next to the urethra.
Had to be at least 2 inches long and looked like a ginger root. 

Little tip when you go to the doctors office: no matter what they tell you, if they ask to take a picture you know it's gotta be bad.


----------



## txpj007 (Oct 7, 2009)

it always amazes me that guys let it go that far.  first sign of the burn or drip = rocephin and cipro = not being the poster boy for page 314

ps...stop meat gazing


----------



## car (Oct 7, 2009)

Dude, I going back and forth between laughing, crying and gaqgging (and no fucking chancre cock-gagging comments!)

Thanks for making me laugh this morning!


----------



## 7point62 (Oct 7, 2009)

Pete S said:


> ...no matter what they tell you, if they ask to take a picture you know it's gotta be bad...





LOL


----------



## Frank S. (Oct 7, 2009)

7point62 said:


> It makes me wonder what the conversation sounded like as the editors of the textbook sat around the conference table discussing what photos to use on page 314...and the mischievous, malicious little chuckles as they passed the syphilis album around...



Actually, I think they must debate whether to describe the smell... 

- "Is it helpful to the diagnostic..?
- I concur... Doctor?
- Concur. How about you doctor, do you concur?
- Concur as well. Professor?
- BLAAAAAARGH..!"

Memories of band camp can fell us all....


----------



## LadyDrill (Oct 7, 2009)

Note to self; "Don't date any of the men on Shadowspear."


----------



## Frank S. (Oct 7, 2009)

On that note, "smell of fish, get a dish, smell of Cologne, leave alone"...
Krafft-Ebing quotes several interesting cases in which the connection between the olfactory and sexual functions is verified. 

"The case of Henry III shows that contact with a person's perspiration may be the exciting cause of passionate love. At the betrothal feast of the King of Navarre and Margaret of Valois he accidentally dried his face with a garment of Maria of Cleves which was moist with her perspiration. Although she was the bride of the Prince of Conde, Henry immediately conceived such a passion for her that he could not resist it, and, as history shows, made her very unhappy. An analogous instance is related of Henry IV, whose passion for the beautiful Gabrielle is said to have originated at the instant when, at a ball, he wiped his brow with her handkerchief."

Then again by today's sick standards, pipe or clam, it's all good...


----------

